# Jigging Rolle



## Seatrout (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem,ich möchte gerne eine Multirolle zum Jiggen kaufen.
ich möchte sie an einer Jigwrex von shimano fischen PE4.

Ich habe folgende Rollen gefunden, die ich ganz interessant finde(300€ max.)


Avet JX 6.0:1
Balzer Adrenalin AS 12J (neu 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230421425672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Shimano Torium 20

Penn International TQR 100

Quantum Cabo Trolling 

http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/product_info.php/info/p6606_Quantum-Cabo-Trolling-CNW16HPTsB.html


Oder was habt ihr noch für eine Idee.Fischgröße liegt bei 5-max 30kilo.

Vielen dank


----------



## zandermouse (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rolle*

Hi Seatrout,

die Fishgröße allein ist nicht das einzige Novum.
Wir wissen ja nicht, welche Art von Jigging Du betreiben willst. Es wär auch interessant zu wissen, welche Zielfische Du im Visier hast.
Ich nehme an, dass Du in gemäßigten oder kälteren Klimazonen jiggen willst, weil es eine Multirolle sein soll.
Falls Du Speedjiggen willst, ist eine Stationärrolle besser geeignet, da die Kombo dann extrem leicht sein muss. Es zählt dann jedes Gramm.

Na egal. Von den Rollen, die Du genannt hast, ist die  Avet JX 6.0:1  die erste Wahl. Dazu ein schöner OTI 300 g Blank und die Welt ist in Ordnung.

Von den anderen Rollen in Deinem Post, würde ich eher Abstand nehmen. 

Weitere geeignete oder hochwertige Rollen (in etwa) der gleichen Preisklasse:

Diawa Saltiga30T
Shimano Torsa 16
Torsa 20
Alutecnos Gorilla 12
Alutecnos Gorilla 12C
Trinidad 14, 16, 40

Das hängt wirklich davon ab:

1. Wie Du jiggen willst ! und

2. Auf welche Fischarten Du es abgesehen hast.

MfG

zandermouse


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rolle*

Hallo,

die Investition in eine Stella oder Saltiga Stationärrolle lohnt sich allemal!

300,- € sind schon ne Hausnummer und da ärgerst du Dich am Ende vielleicht doch, das du nicht noch 150,- - 200,- € draufgelegt hast.

Klar ist deine Entscheidung und sparen wollen wir heute doch alle aber wenn du wirkliches Speedjiggen betreiben willst und dann beist er, der Fisch der Fische und plötzlich ist er ......


Gruß David


----------



## Pargo Man (18. Februar 2010)

*Alutecnos Gorilla 12c*

die italienische Schönheit ist - wie vom EINZELKÄMPFER empfohlen - ein Hammer.
Ich hab jetzt um die 350m 0,36mm / 30 kgs Geflecht drauf.
Anbei mal ein paar Fotos zum Veranschaulichen der zierlichen 350gr / 65 lbs Ausstattung.... da wir sonst klobige 50/80 lbs Ausrüstungen hinterher schleppen, ist das zierliche Hochleistungsgerät mal 'ne wunderbare Abwechslung!


----------



## Seatrout (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rolle*

Hey Pargo,

sieht schon ziemlich klasse aus!!#6
Geiles Gerät und geiler Fisch.

Wenn der Preis nicht wär:c:c:c

Naja,dann muss ich eben ein bischen sparen,aber das wär schon was feines.Was wiegt denn das Schmuckstück?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Pargo Man (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rolle*

Jau Captain, 
die "Zierliche" wiegt nach Liste 680 Gramm... merkt man kaum am Finger. Ich bin noch immer beeindruckt. In Deutschland dürfte sie für knapp 350 Euros zu haben sein. Ich kenn da einen Importeur in Berlin, der auch noch ausgerechnet heute Geburtstag hat.

Viva Oli, der Biggamekumpel!


----------

